# Anyone Making Good Money With Ninja Delivery?



## Jrider9 (Jul 23, 2018)

I work up here in Burbank and I just started driving for this new company. They promise 80% of the delivery fee plus full tips guaranteed. It's a new company and I guess they have a new app but so far it has been super fun working with them. I would recommend them if you live in the valley.

They deliver locally and this includes alcohol. I have had some 35$ tips and the deliveries are usually right around the block.

Also, it's a $5 base fee and pays $1.12 per mile!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

bullshit we all know your promoting this website why act like a new driver ?
send us a link to sigh up . is it available in detroit michigan ?


----------



## Jrider9 (Jul 23, 2018)

Im actually just a driver ?? I just switched to delivery apps on this one because I was driving uber and lyft forever. You can actually go read my other posts. It’s only in Burbank I think.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Now that you’re advertising how great your pay is for short trips, you’ll see s lot of other drivers doing this gig. Enjoy your last few days of making $ with this new app.


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Is it available in west valley? Burbank, Glendale.... are to crazy for my taste!


----------



## Jrider9 (Jul 23, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Now that you're advertising how great your pay is for short trips, you'll see s lot of other drivers doing this gig. Enjoy your last few days of making $ with this new app.


The issue is they have more vendors but not enough drivers so it might disappear anyways.



MykUberBoy said:


> Is it available in west valley? Burbank, Glendale.... are to crazy for my taste!


No but its in the quiet area of Burbank and you can decline rides you hate. The biggest hang up I have is that once and awhile there are cash orders because they don't have a pex card yet. And also sometimes they offer deliveries that go too far they pay really well but the go too far. You can turn down any without penalty though.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Jrider9 said:


> The issue is they have more vendors but not enough drivers so it might disappear anyways.


I doubt that'll be the reason it disappears. If you're worried, just post about this great new gig on fb, Reddit and Twitter. ?


----------



## Jrider9 (Jul 23, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I doubt that'll be the reason it disappears. If you're worried, just post about this great new gig on fb, Reddit and Twitter. ?


True, I usually combine all of my delivery apps and even the worst have not disappeared yet.


----------



## Jrider9 (Jul 23, 2018)

I am having an awesome experience with them and I honestly hate the other companies so much at this point that I would be happy to see this company expand. They seem super nice and really good to their couriers. I'll be leaving the gig economy sooner than later beCause I am really burnt out. I have no problem sharing this to help other drivers have a better experience delivering than I had the last few years.

https://app.ninjadelivery.com/


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

OP gets HIGH pay because Ninja needs to expand rapidly, once the expansion is done, OP will get $1.5 a trip and $.20 / mile.


----------



## Jrider9 (Jul 23, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> OP gets HIGH pay because Ninja needs to expand rapidly, once the expansion is done, OP will get $1.5 a trip and $.20 / mile.


Well get in while the money is good ??? We are not obligated to stay if it ends up being bad.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Any new info on Ninja? How is the pay holding up?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> Any new info on Ninja? How is the pay holding up?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> View attachment 373997


So your contention is only one person drives for Ninja and is the sole person available to provide information? ?


----------

